# High instep



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Perhaps try some insoles designed for plantar fasciitis, these will support the arch whereas heel lifters could make things worse by leaving the instep with less support. With the sole of your foot properly supported you won't need to tighten down the boot so much.


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

Thanks mate. I have tried arch support but that isn’t the problem. The top of my foot is particularly high and bony. I will keep searching.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the same shape of foot and also suffered with pressure and pain on the top bony bit (of my lead foot only). Once I got a comfy fit I found that I didn't need to tighten boots or bindings so much and that solved it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Goodsnow said:


> Seeking some real time advice.
> Currently wearing Burton Concorde @ 29.5 (11.5). Wore them for a fortnight.
> Foot pain and numbness. Tried j bars, heel lift, heat etc etc. just could not get comfortable in these classy boots.
> I am now looking at DC, Vans or K2.
> ...


Please measure your feet using this method (Please post up images of your bare feet being measured.)

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

You will also want to measure your barefoot width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

I have mid foot pain and heel lift with Burton boots. Different shoes have different designs, you have to try them individually (even between different models of the same brand) to check compatibility with your feet. 
Changing brand and going one size smaller worked for me. ( yea, size too small hurts, but size too big also hurts)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you a handy DIYer? Yes, good then you need to get some 3m foam and build a support bridge that keeps the tongue shell off the instep or you have to slice the liner and remove some foam. 

Are you not a handy DIYer? Well, time to call around to the local ski shops and see who has the technical skills to solve this problem.


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

So I measured my feet. 
Length 29.5cm (+ 2mm on the left)
Width 11cm - Left
10.7 cm - right
Extraordinarily high instep. 
I have sold my concords and now I am looking to purchase a medium flex comfy boot. Whilst I like Boa, I may have to go lace. 
You expertise 8s warmly welcomed. 
Pete.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife has super high arches as well. On her boots (lace), I skip the laces over the top of her foot so they don't cross over her instep. Otherwise, her feet will tend to go numb.


----------



## Bad Mechanic (Jun 6, 2018)

I'd recommend looking at boots with full heat moldable liners, like Thirtytwo. When you heat mold them, add extra padding to your instep to create more room in the boot for it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Goodsnow said:


> So I measured my feet.
> Length 29.5cm (+ 2mm on the left)
> Width 11cm - Left
> 10.7 cm - right
> ...


Hi Goodsnow,

an 11 cm width at is an E width at your size. Salomon builds 3 Wide models (soon to be 4) for Wide feet (they are the only brand that designs a wide model for E width). It is odd that you would be getting heel lift. If you have a minute please post up images of your bare feet being measured. Thanks.


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

Thanks. I will attempt to take some pics of my foot this weekend.


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

Wiredsport! some photos as promised. My measurements were a little out on the length. I will send foot profile pics as well.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Goodsnow,

Thanks for those images. It is clear that your foot is very wide. It will be at least a EE width but we need to clarify a few things. Your ruler has a gap after the numbers on the end that is showing. Does that gap exist on the other side as well (before the zero)? Is that an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper that you are standing on? The ruler shows 29 cm which would be size 11 but if the paper size is correct (which would make sense if the ruler had gaps on both ends) then you would be significantly under size 10. Let find that out first. Your heel lift now makes sense and we can likely get you a much better fit but we will need very accurate measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

Thank you WiredSport. The ruler starts at zero. I modified the ruler for that exact reason.
The paper is a A4’. I just measure again to be triple certain. Ignore the paper! 
Length is 290mm (plus 1mm perhaps). It’s definitely NOT 295mm as I previously thought. So my Concorde 11.5 were too big perhaps. Though I could feel my toes touching the end. Especially the left. Left foot is my front foot on board.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Goodsnow said:


> Thank you WiredSport. The ruler starts at zero. I modified the ruler for that exact reason.
> The paper is a A4’. I just measure again to be triple certain. Ignore the paper!
> Length is 290mm (plus 1mm perhaps). It’s definitely NOT 295mm as I previously thought. So my Concorde 11.5 were too big perhaps. Though I could feel my toes touching the end. Especially the left. Left foot is my front foot on board.


Got it. 290 mm is Mondo 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boot. 11 cm Wide is a EE Width at your size. Only Burton's wide models are designed for widths above E (they are designed for EEE). I would strongly suggest that you try on of the two Burton Wide models in your Mondo size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

I would have preferred to try another brand of boot. Which models in the burton range do you u recommend?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Goodsnow said:


> I would have preferred to try another brand of boot. Which models in the burton range do you u recommend?


Burton only produces one Wide model (Burton Ruler Wide) They will be adding one more (Burton Photon Wide) for the 2018/2019 season. You will want one of those in Mondo 290 (US size 11). EE is a significantly wide foot. That Width is what has you in a boot that is too large. This then leads to your other issues such as heel lift. We need to match both your length and width. Your current boots are a half size too long and 3 sizes too narrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

I am extremely grateful for your expertise.
Curiously, I find my self questioning the industry, because there are many men similar to me with the same or worse problem, yet Burton are the only boot maker that can supply. This is odd!
I am surprised and disappointed. 
No offence intended!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Would hold off for the 2019 version, since there seems to be more of an articulating cuff that won't crush a high instep.


----------



## Goodsnow (May 27, 2018)

So I went on the hunt for a comfortable boot. Several DC boots were tried. Size 11 was too tight and 12 was clearly too loose. In Australia you cannot buy an 11.5 DC. From there I tried Burton ruler, Ion almighty. The almighty @ size 11 was the better fit, but after only 5 mins with moderate tension, the same ol problems arose. From there we tried 32s - no go. And then I tried K2 Darko And K2 Maysis @ size 11. 
Give my foot size and shape, the most comfy boot was K2 Maysis.
I spent 2.5 hours in our only supply store with Ryan’ - the Canadian font of all boot knowledge. He offered to heat mole the K2s with no obligation of purchase. 20 minutes later I was wearing a very comfortable snug pair of boots. Were my feet cramped? No. Did I have heel lift? Not at all. The Maysis boa system suits me. 
These boots are firm but I believe they will pop out some more. A stark contrast to the Burton Concordes. A 60 day return policy has me sold.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Goodsnow said:


> So I went on the hunt for a comfortable boot. Several DC boots were tried. Size 11 was too tight and 12 was clearly too loose. In Australia you cannot buy an 11.5 DC. From there I tried Burton ruler, Ion almighty. The almighty @ size 11 was the better fit, but after only 5 mins with moderate tension, the same ol problems arose. From there we tried 32s - no go. And then I tried K2 Darko And K2 Maysis @ size 11.
> Give my foot size and shape, the most comfy boot was K2 Maysis.
> I spent 2.5 hours in our only supply store with Ryan’ - the Canadian font of all boot knowledge. He offered to heat mole the K2s with no obligation of purchase. 20 minutes later I was wearing a very comfortable snug pair of boots. Were my feet cramped? No. Did I have heel lift? Not at all. The Maysis boa system suits me.
> These boots are firm but I believe they will pop out some more. A stark contrast to the Burton Concordes. A 60 day return policy has me sold.


You may want to contact K2 if you like the Maysis. It sounds like doing a Maysis Wide model for 2019. I have not found any mention yet of how wide "Wide" is in K2 land as they have never done a wide model before. We will hunt a set down when they become available and check that out. Even if it is not EE width to match your foot it will likely be a better option than the "standard" width Maysis. Of course, i would still suggest that you hold out and try a boot that matches your foot width but if that is not an option for you then I would suggest checking out the Maysis Wide when available (and who know, it may turn out to be designed for EE width ).


----------

